# Household goods from USA to CPT



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have been scanning this forum as well as the internet for the best way to get a few household things to SA. Seems like there are plenty of affordable options from the UK to SA but not so many from the US. I have looked at unaccompanied luggage, but we would like to take two of our beds along with us and I assume those are too big for that option. I briefly spoke to a coworker who used to work in relocation and she told me to expect 20k for a 20ft container. At the same time a client of mine told me she is moving her whole house from here to Germany for $2000. I get Africa is far, but $18000 more sounds a little extreme. 

Does anyone know of a website where you can sign up to share a container? Any other ideas?

Thank you for the great forum.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

You will have to find or look for a shipping agent in the USA, not sure how far you live from a shipping port, but that may also influence the price.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Hi Johanna, thank you for your response. I figured as much. I was hoping someone could give me some advice based on what they did as so many people move form the US to SA every year. It just doesn't seem like the answers are as available online as it is for UK to SA moves. Worst case we leave everything behind (minus the cat and dog), but figured I would at least try to find an answer. Also, we are based in Atlanta.


----------



## P3lady (May 11, 2011)

Hi, 

We are moving over to joburg. My parents are already living there. We did not pay that much to ship our things over. I won't be able to be much help with movers in the US as we are from Ireland. But our quote for a 40ft was 9500euro, that was including our insurance. I have the name of a SA removal company if that's any help, but I found them very expensive. Their name is Elliots.

On a different note, we have many friends in Atlanta, it's a great place


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the msg p3lady. Atlanta is a great city - lots of South Africans too. 
Thank you for sharing your experience..I guess I will ask around a little more, seems cheaper to sell everything and buy it again in SA. 
Enjoy your time in SA!


----------

